# Hello from North Texas



## Zephyr (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi - I discovered this forum while looking up information about mice.

I have two does, a broken marked brindle named Squeaks (she fusses loudly when being picked up, but doesn't mind once she's in the hand) and a pink-eyed satin fawn self named Shelby. The girls are about three months old. I'm a little concerned about Shelby as she has what look like bite marks behind her head and ears, but they're fairly scaley (eek!) so she has a vet appointment tomorrow and see if we're dealing with mites. It's icky and may be spreading.

Both girls are fairly hefty, but I don't complain because they're big time wheelie girls. They're chubbies, but they love to run so much each one has her own wheel. They also love their little hamster balls. Shelby has become quite good at navigating corners and doing circles around the furniture.

I'm actually a rat fancier, have had rats for years, but I also work for Petco. Last spring I took home a PEW male mouse that the other males had ripped up pretty badly. He healed up nicely, but passed away a few weeks ago of unknown causes. I enjoyed watching Joe Mouse in his cage, so when he was gone, I replaced him with the two girls. I'm hoping the cage was cleaned and sanitized enough, that Shelby isn't showing signs of what Joe Mouse may have had. They were in the same room as the rats, and the rats are very healthy, but I removed their cage to another room on a different floor in the house just in case, until we know what Shelby has.

Shelby is the bright one, it's fun to watch her figure things out. I'm interested in learning more about the intelligence of mice. After spending so much time with rats, and constantly being impressed by their sharp minds (and sometimes sharp wit), it's fun to see what their more diminutive cousins have to offer.

I have no interest in breeding, but simply enjoy the animals for what they are. In our home zoo, besides the mice, I also have two Border Collies, two parrots, a Bearded Dragon, the five rats and tropical fish.

Shelby:


















Squeaks:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

:welcomeany to the forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome  Don't worry, mites are easily treated


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------

